# Swordfish and technical difficulties 9/2-9/3



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Took a good customer out bottom bumping with his kids Sunday (destroyed the big Mingos!) and decided to take advantage of calmer seas and go ahead and do an overnighter for swords and try to troll up a billfish or two the next day. Headed out around 6:30 and got to our spot just South of the Elbow. It was slow and we didn't have a bite for nearly two hours. Had just redeployed baits and got hit on a deep bait. Fish came up easy and I had leader within two minutes, but quickly had to dump when the fish woke up. We had a nice tussle and after a fairly short fight decked a solid 80ish sword with a freakishly long bill. He also sported a nasty cookie cutter shark bite on his lower left side. 

30 minutes after resetting we hit some harder currents and decided to reposition. As I was motoring back SW I noticed the fuel gauge blinking one bar. We checked the tank and for whatever reason there is no gauge directly on top of the tank although the manual says there is. We knew we had fuel. The tank said full, but then again we didn't see if the kid at the dock filled both tanks. We started doubting ourselves and played it safe, pointing back towards the house.

Turns out it is one of a few simple things wrong with the gauge so hopefully it wont be an issue. 

Short trip. Swordie died. Good enough


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job as usual man.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Nice sword! Why do you think that one had such a long bill?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Get some of that!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

wide spread said:


> Nice sword! Why do you think that one had such a long bill?


Dunno. The bill on this one was ridiculous, by far the longest in proportion to its body that I've seen.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool Chris thanks for the report!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris, you are the master of the deep!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

That bill would have made a killer cane! I didn't think those cookie cutters existed around these waters, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuel gauges are for freshwater boats  Never had one last on an offshore boat and always had to rely on flow meters.

Good catch Chris. Will be trying this weekend from Perdido.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Chris. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome job Chris, your reports are always good!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice. That is a ridiculously long bill!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice sword!! that's a pinoccio sword.:whistling:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That is the John Holmes of swordfish. Cool catch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work on Swordie.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> nice sword!! that's a pinoccio sword.:whistling:


Lol, he must've lied to his buddies when he said he'd never get caught!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang dude , crazy bill that sword carried 

Very strange , nice catch Chris


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's the area ive been trying the past few times with no luck, how deep were yall?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

CaptScoob38 said:


> That's the area ive been trying the past few times with no luck, how deep were yall?


900ft


----------

